# Lead beans



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

I cast a lot of my own ammo for hunting. Just round shot, but I've seen every now and then that some people use "lead beans". I was wondering is any one has had much experience using them and what they have found in comparison to normal round shot ( added stopping power ect). Also I would like to know where you get the moulds from or do you just make them yourself.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I suspect lead "beans" are fishing weights. For molds, check out the fishing supply outlets.

I like to use lead cylinders for hunting ... they tumble but are as accurate as round ball at slingshot velocities and ranges. And no matter how they hit, they always show a sharp edge ... so they do more damage.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13778-cast-hunting-ammo-with-simple-wooden-mold/?hl=wooden

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

By nature, lead is very soft....

If you already cast a good ball that's your preferred weight, why not just experiment with what you got?

Squeeze em in a vice , pinch em with pliers, hit em with a hammer! Lead shot is easy to shape by way of displacement!

The downward force of a good drill press (Dont turn it on!!!) is enough to deform these things. make or find solid female shapes to press the balls into.

Just some things I'll do to explore ammo shapes.... have fun


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

Bothe sound like good ideas. I have loads of 12mm already cast so I'll experiment with crushing them into shape 1st


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

I buy from this guy, he is in the UK. http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/290854486414?_mwBanner=1


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Don't use Lead Beans as I don't cast, but I bought egg sinkers from ebay and I'm very happy with them.

Here is a pic of my 1/2oz size (~210gr), I have three sizes.









wll


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> make or find solid female shapes to press the balls into.


There's a joke in there somewhere, but I'm not touching it!


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

I've just pressed some of my 12mm round into a "bean" shape with some pliers. They are shooting as straight as the round balls do. Hitting a beer can at 18m. So now I'm going to go and hoy them at these crows that are raiding my veggies. I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

New dog old tricks said:


> I've just pressed some of my 12mm round into a "bean" shape with some pliers. They are shooting as straight as the round balls do. Hitting a beer can at 18m. So now I'm going to go and hoy them at these crows that are raiding my veggies. I'll keep you guys posted


I find the egg shaped leads fit in the pouch very nicely and I like the feel of them in the pouch also. I have not had any of them, no matter what size, fly badly, they all fly well and straight.

wll


----------



## manitasdeplomo (Oct 31, 2016)

Nobodo said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > make or find solid female shapes to press the balls into.
> ...


Old topic I know, but this literally made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Lee Silva said:


> make or find solid female shapes to press the balls into.
> Just some things I'll do to explore.... have fun


Nice.......


----------

